# Netflix & Hulu on Apple TV



## petertmac

Has anyone else noticed that Netflix and Hulu are either not working or exceptionally slow on Apple TV's connected to Du. Was all working fine until around Eid time when Netflix would not connect. I am using a US based DNS which was working just fine.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I thought it was just me! I was away for Eid and came back to discover that both Hulu and Netflix weren't working. I've been really frustrated and already wasted so much time trying to fix it.

Hulu is working at the moment but Netflix isn't. I've tried every single suggestion I've found and nothing seems to be helping


----------



## dizzyizzy

I'm also with Du.


----------



## petertmac

dizzyizzy said:


> I thought it was just me! I was away for Eid and came back to discover that both Hulu and Netflix weren't working. I've been really frustrated and already wasted so much time trying to fix it.
> 
> Hulu is working at the moment but Netflix isn't. I've tried every single suggestion I've found and nothing seems to be helping


I spoke to the support people at Overplay and they said a lot of Du customers had contacted them. They suspect that Du may be using something called "transparent DNS" which intercepts DNS requests and effectively blocks using external DNS settings. Strange though as Netflix is still working on my ipad. I have found Hulu works but after about 60 minutes it slows to a crawl. Was working great before Eid.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Same here, Netflix works on the iPad so at the moment I'm streaming via AirPlay but is so annoying as the image titles do not show on the app so I have to navigate my instant queue in order to find the titles I want to watch. I know the issue is not with my DNS as I changed to another DNS from another supplier and I'm having the same issues. I also noticed that some websites do not display properly (or don't display at all) on the ipad with the external DNS, so I really think this is an issue with Du. So annoying


----------



## Neilet123

Same issue, not sure if I'm with du though as in hotel at the moment


----------



## nidserz

Does Netflix and Hulu work without a workaround here in Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy

No, you need a DNS or the other thing that shall not be named and can't be discussed


----------



## petertmac

If as the DNS provider explained that Du is using a transparent DNS then it apparently intercepts calls to external DNS servers. So changing DNS servers probably won't help. Be interesting to know if Etisalat subscribers are havibg problems. Odd it works on iPads.


----------



## Budw

I found that anything that requires streaming is unreliable in this country. Sometimes its ok, often its not. Even Youtube often does not stream properly.... I am not sure what triggers this, but its bad many years already.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Has anybody found a fix for this yet? I'm still not able to watch Netflix on my Apple TV...booohoo


----------



## twowheelsgood

dizzyizzy said:


> Has anybody found a fix for this yet? I'm still not able to watch Netflix on my Apple TV...booohoo


It's fairly obvious. You need a decent router which can run a 'unmentionable' directly, then your Apple TV will appear to be in the relevant country and so will the iPad. Lots of routers will perform the necessary function if configured correctly. 

Your remaining issue will be streaming capacity which few local lives seem to be reliable enough. to handle.


----------



## alkahily

AppleTV (netflix) not working
Roku (netflix/amazon) working but visual cards not loading
SamsungTV (netflix) working but visual cards not loading
Tablets / laptops working. I now use them to discover new shows, manage my lists, etc..

I'm not facing any of these issues in Saudi, so I know it's not my routers/devices/DNS provider. 

Regarding if it's a du vs etisalat thing, do we have an option of broadband provider in UAE? I thought we were stuck with whatever your building has wired?


----------



## saraswat

Stuck with what the building is wired for, either etisalat or du ...


----------



## Chocoholic

Just an update on Netflix not working - it's not a DU issue at all, it's a bug within Apple TV that sometimes makes it go wonky. All you need to do is simply, restart your Apple TV and it'll be fine again.

Settings - General - Restart.


----------



## imac

Chocoholic said:


> ...Settings - General - Restart.


AppleTV - See The Light - Jailbreak & Install XBMC *OR* Throw In Trash

Throw In Trash is the preferred option and has been proven to work...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Chocoholic said:


> Just an update on Netflix not working - it's not a DU issue at all, it's a bug within Apple TV that sometimes makes it go wonky. All you need to do is simply, restart your Apple TV and it'll be fine again.
> 
> Settings - General - Restart.



Do you use a 'workaround' - or a DNS?


----------



## dizzyizzy

imac said:


> AppleTV - See The Light - Jailbreak & Install XBMC *OR* Throw In Trash


No jailbreak for ATV Gen 3 unfortunately.

I'm seriously considering selling it. For now is useful as a paper weight.


----------



## Chocoholic

dizzyizzy said:


> Do you use a 'workaround' - or a DNS?


I have a work around. A hardwired router, so everything connects wirelessly, although I hard line my Apple TV into it, to make it faster.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Chocoholic said:


> I have a work around. A hardwired router, so everything connects wirelessly, although I hard line my Apple TV into it, to make it faster.


I thought that was the case, I don't think people using the workaround have any issues though (or if they do, they can be easily resolved by restarting the device as you suggest).

I think the problem is only for us who use a DNS service. I must have restarted my ATV at least a dozen times and I even tried a factory restart, but still have the same issue. For us I think the problem is definitely Du.


----------



## dizzyizzy

alkahily said:


> AppleTV (netflix) not working
> Roku (netflix/amazon) working but visual cards not loading
> SamsungTV (netflix) working but visual cards not loading
> Tablets / laptops working. I now use them to discover new shows, manage my lists, etc..
> 
> I'm not facing any of these issues in Saudi, so I know it's not my routers/devices/DNS provider.
> 
> Regarding if it's a du vs etisalat thing, do we have an option of broadband provider in UAE? I thought we were stuck with whatever your building has wired?


The visual previews are loading again on the Netflix iPhone app, yay! 

Still not working from the Apple TV but at least being able to browse the movies from the iPhone is something.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Netflix working again on Apple TV


----------



## domink

My DNS service guys got in touch saying issues with du servers have been resolved, so should be working well for everyone now


----------



## samtaha

domink said:


> My DNS service guys got in touch saying issues with du servers have been resolved, so should be working well for everyone now


I'm with du and I still can't use third party DNS to get netflix to work. It worked beautifully until around September. Who are you using for DNS? A friend of mine is with Etisalat and never had any problems.


----------



## dizzyizzy

samtaha said:


> I'm with du and I still can't use third party DNS to get netflix to work. It worked beautifully until around September. Who are you using for DNS? A friend of mine is with Etisalat and never had any problems.


Same here, worked for a while back in November but is blocked again. This is Du's fault, I just cam back from Mexico and the DNS worked great there both for Netflix and Hulu so this one is definitely on Du. I think I'm just going to have to get the workaround that shall not be discussed. This is getting annoying, I need my daily tv/movie fix


----------



## samtaha

dizzyizzy said:


> Same here, worked for a while back in November but is blocked again. This is Du's fault, I just cam back from Mexico and the DNS worked great there both for Netflix and Hulu so this one is definitely on Du. I think I'm just going to have to get the workaround that shall not be discussed. This is getting annoying, I need my daily tv/movie fix


The workaround fix will only fix it for viewing on a computer or PC unless you can make it work off the router in which case all devices going through the router will be connecting (but I haven't been able to get that to work either). The only thing I can do now is to "connect" from my PC and view netflix there, which sucks.


----------



## ak1309

Hulu Working on the little black box.


----------



## wimtorfs

Can anyone recommened a fast dns (or the not to be mentioned) provider. My download slows down to about 2mbps io 20... not great for hd streams


----------



## Chocoholic

samtaha said:


> The workaround fix will only fix it for viewing on a computer or PC unless you can make it work off the router in which case all devices going through the router will be connecting (but I haven't been able to get that to work either). The only thing I can do now is to "connect" from my PC and view netflix there, which sucks.


What's wrong with all devices connecting to a workaround router? That's what I do - simplest option to be honest.

Currently enjoying the UK version of Netflix - some good shows on there.

FYI I have a workaround router and use Apple tv.


----------



## Jococo

*DNS code*



dizzyizzy said:


> Netflix working again on Apple TV


Hi Izzy, what is the DNS code that you are using? I have tried a few and none seem to be working.

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

I use showmonkey's DNS on my apple tv

netflix still not working though, only hulu


----------



## londonmandan

You guys mention a 'workaround' router, I currently have a Cisco RV180W that is connected here at home in the UK and I connected to that whilst in DUB however as I will be moving to DUB and bring that with me can it be used to connect like you are doing if you know what I mean?


----------



## DXBLouie

So i did some extensive research into this when the issue first came up mid october.

after being asked to restart my apple-tv.. and check my router settings.. i figured i'm on my own if i'm to ever figure out the issue and/or solution

the issue is with regional caching servers that Netflix uses.

some might recognize caching servers like Akamai (which host/cache facebook images)

Netflix uses the same (nflximg.com -> edgesuite.net -> akamai.net) 
now this was all nice and good, till Akamai actually got regional servers out here in the UAE hosted by DU.. and DU is blocking IP access to other Akamai servers in order to save bandwidth.

here's an example that some of you might understand

from Etisalat:

$ host cdn7.nflximg.net
cdn7.nflximg.net is an alias for ba.akam.nflximg.com.edgesuite.net.
ba.akam.nflximg.com.edgesuite.net is an alias for a1015.dscg.akamai.net.
a1015.dscg.akamai.net has address 88.221.217.144
a1015.dscg.akamai.net has address 88.221.217.146

which basically means, if your computer/appletv, or whatever.. tries to connect to cdn7.nflximg.net, Etisalat's DNS would direct it to either 88.221.217.144 or 88.221.217.146
both of which are Akamai servers in Europe... and Etisalat doesn't restrict outgoing connections to any of Akamai's servers.

now let's try the same from du:
$ host cdn7.nflximg.net
cdn7.nflximg.net is an alias for ba.akam.nflximg.com.edgesuite.net.
ba.akam.nflximg.com.edgesuite.net is an alias for a1015.dscg.akamai.net.
a1015.dscg.akamai.net has address 94.201.241.10
a1015.dscg.akamai.net has address 94.201.241.25

similar to what happened with Etisalat, except the IPs are now 94.201.241.10 and 94.201.241.25
both of which are DU IPs and DU is restricting access to Akamai server IPs outside it's network.

even the servers Etisalat use, are out of reach.

my solution was messy, but worked.. and it involved redirecting traffic (using IPTables on my router) so it's not exactly straight forward and not something i can easily teach or demonstrate 

another issue is, every now and then, the addresses change.. so i have to fire up netflix on my PC, do some snooping to see which servers are being used, and change the addresses in my routing policy.

now this might have sounded chinese to some of you, but i tried to keep it rather straight forward.. so i hope someone can take this information and help everyone (including myself) somehow.

anyone with connections at DU?


----------



## dizzyizzy

DXBLouie,

Thanks for taking the time to post this! I'm not very technical but I guess this explains why for a while the iPhone and ipad apps weren't showing any images. Still no Netfix for me though as even that has stopped working altogether.

On the other hand, if you ever wnt to practice doing this all over again I'd gladly volunteer my Apple TV and my router


----------



## twowheelsgood

Simple answer over the last two days, access to the local DNS servers have been complete and total pants.

Du is terrible at the moment, Google ones are getting blocked and although speed tests show fast connections, thats IP based and not with a DNS translation.


----------



## DXBLouie

twowheelsgood: it really has NOTHING to do with blocking DNS servers

i can communicate with DNS servers from all over the world without an issue.
as explained, DU is NOT blocking DNS queries to servers outside it's network

DU are just restricting traffic going to caching servers outside their network.. so when you use an external DNS, it's pointing you to a member in the cache server ring that's closer to the DNS server's physical location, instead of the cache server closest to you (in this case DU) and DU don't like that.

so in order to work around that, i basically created a custom routing policy to redirect traffic back to DU's servers
something along the following lines:
i had to add the following rules on my router
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.65 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.46 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.210 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.176 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.218 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.203 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.22 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.24 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80


----------



## twowheelsgood

DXBLouie said:


> i can communicate with DNS servers from all over the world without an issue.


I am sure you can, but communicating (pinging) as you have shown is not communicating. Its just pinging. If a server returns no data in response to a request, then its as much use as a chocolate teapot. Even at work we are getting this hugely, all day every day for the last few weeks. Type in the IP address directly, or use a 'you know what' to originate the request, and everything works fine. 

If you cannot browse to a server and get data back, its effectively not there, so pinging it' is irrelevant.


----------



## DXBLouie

twowheelsgood.. with all due respect, i've worked in telecommunications for 15+ years, and i'm pretty darn sure what i've shown in my post has absolutely nothing to do with pinging anything 

i basically showed you how Etisalat and DU's default DNS servers resolved cdn7.nflximg.com

now if you say DU is blocking external DNS servers, here's a proof they are in fact not:

[email protected]:~$ host movies.netflix.com 94.200.200.200 (94.200.200.200 is DU's default DNS server)
Using domain server:
Name: 94.200.200.200
Address: 94.200.200.200#53
Aliases: 

movies.netflix.com is an alias for movies.us-east-1.netflix.com.
movies.us-east-1.netflix.com is an alias for movies.us-east-1.prodaa.netflix.com.
movies.us-east-1.prodaa.netflix.com has address 204.236.231.19
movies.us-east-1.prodaa.netflix.com has IPv6 address 2406:da00:ff00::1715:6d52

and here's an attempt using a DNS server from unotelly

[email protected]:~$ host movies.netflix.com 54.247.108.9
Using domain server:
Name: 54.247.108.9
Address: 54.247.108.9#53
Aliases: 

movies.netflix.com is an alias for movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com.
movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com has address 63.143.56.143
movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com has address 98.142.141.20
movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com has address 173.208.224.21
movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com has address 69.197.152.21
movies.netflix.com.netflix-cluster.unostructure.com has address 64.120.202.20

there you go.. i got the response.

now once again, if you read my first post, i did make it clear that the caching servers (*.nflximg.net) are the issue.
if you use any DNS server besides DU, then anything from nflximg.net group would resolve to IPs that are blocked by DU.

you basically want your DNS service to only cover things like movies.netflix.com, cbp-us.nccp.netflix.com and moviecontrol.netflix.com and leave *.nflximg.net alone

this is the issue you're having.. the IP address you get for something like cdn7.nflximg.net is blocked, and you are correct, you can't communicate with it (you can establish a connection to TCP port 80, but you won't hear anything back)
that's again because DU is blocking that.. they want to enforce the caching policy by forcing all traffic to Akamai's servers through their regional servers.


----------



## vantage

Guys, thanks for all this!
Extremely helpful!
I was wondering his I'd get to sleep tonight.... A couple more of these posts, and I'll be safely comatose for the night


----------



## DXBLouie

Just got home and tried something based on my notes above..
I set up a local dns on my dd-wrt router which uses unotelly (you can use whatever dns you're currently with) for *.netflix.com and passes the remaining requests onto DU's DNS servers..

I got Netflix working again on my XBox


----------



## DXBLouie

Dizzyizzy: what model router do you have?


----------



## rosy83

Erm I don't know all the techy mumbo jumbo stuff...but damn u all sound so smart talking n posting it!

My questions to you guys are

1) is it possible to get a US netflix account if I only have UK or UAE credit cards?

2) the same for HULU

I'm using my UK net flicks and it's rubbish...hasn't got any of the American shows I like, good wife, revenge etc ( yes I know there's no accounting for bad taste)


Also has anyone tried they icflix.com that's been bill boarded all over Dubai? Thinking of testing but not interested of its jus rubbish uber censored stuff I could jus catch on DU in a few years

Your views on the boar for through PM would be much welcomed 

Xxx


----------



## blazeaway

rosy83 said:


> Erm I don't know all the techy mumbo jumbo stuff...but damn u all sound so smart talking n posting it! My questions to you guys are 1) is it possible to get a US netflix account if I only have UK or UAE credit cards? 2) the same for HULU I'm using my UK net flicks and it's rubbish...hasn't got any of the American shows I like, good wife, revenge etc ( yes I know there's no accounting for bad taste) Also has anyone tried they icflix.com that's been bill boarded all over Dubai? Thinking of testing but not interested of its jus rubbish uber censored stuff I could jus catch on DU in a few years Your views on the boar for through PM would be much welcomed Xxx


Apple TV has some showsxmentioned


----------



## rosy83

Yes but u pay per show don't you? That's too expensive


----------



## blazeaway

rosy83 said:


> Yes but u pay per show don't you? That's too expensive


Yes but for me worth it as using bbc iplayer s not straightforward have all sorts of bandwidth issues whereas download from apple in seconds and view in Hd


----------



## dizzyizzy

Is Netflix still working for people on du/apple tv/dns ?

Still not working for me? Should I just cancel my subscription?


----------



## DXBLouie

dizzyizzy: i told you it's working now for me with DU, AppleTV and DNS
you just need a router that can run it's own DNS Server which i can program some exclusions on (anything running dd-wrt)

that's why i asked you to tell me which router you got


----------



## dizzyizzy

DXBLouie said:


> dizzyizzy: i told you it's working now for me with DU, AppleTV and DNS
> you just need a router that can run it's own DNS Server which i can program some exclusions on (anything running dd-wrt)
> 
> that's why i asked you to tell me which router you got


oooh sorry, you lost me with all the techy stuff, I stopped reading after a few lines 

I have a standard linksys router from Jumbo, nothing fancy, will need to check model etc.


----------



## sturm

*wrt54g2*



DXBLouie said:


> Just got home and tried something based on my notes above..
> I set up a local dns on my dd-wrt router which uses unotelly (you can use whatever dns you're currently with) for *.netflix.com and passes the remaining requests onto DU's DNS servers..
> 
> I got Netflix working again on my XBox


Hi DXBLouie,
I have a Linksys WRT54G2 router which I believe can support dd-wrt, however I'm not sure if it is already running, or whether I need to download new firmware and reflash the router to make this work? Its currently running Firmware Version: 1.0.01.
In any case, I'd really appreciate a few steps on how to configure the settings you describe above. This would make my day if I could get this working. Excellent work by the way!


----------



## sturm

OK so after lots of reading and prep work I successfully re-flashed my router (wrt54g2v1) with the latest dd-wrt firmware (dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin).
I've copied your script into the commands box of my router Administration screen and saved.
I'm using the dns resolver from tunlr.net so pasted this into the Static DNS1 part of the Basic Setup screen.. not sure if this was correct...
Anyway still no netflix on atv3 so must still have something outstanding. I know you said you couldn't easily explain or teach what you did, but are there any references you could point me in the direction of? many thanks.


----------



## londonmandan

I have a Cisco RV180W and I use DNS from overplay, it allows me access to UK TV on various devices but nothing on ATV3


----------



## sturm

*success*



sturm said:


> OK so after lots of reading and prep work I successfully re-flashed my router (wrt54g2v1) with the latest dd-wrt firmware (dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin).
> I've copied your script into the commands box of my router Administration screen and saved.
> I'm using the dns resolver from tunlr.net so pasted this into the Static DNS1 part of the Basic Setup screen.. not sure if this was correct...
> Anyway still no netflix on atv3 so must still have something outstanding. I know you said you couldn't easily explain or teach what you did, but are there any references you could point me in the direction of? many thanks.


After a lot of trawling through web pages and wikis I finally got Netflix working on my atv3 in Dubai using Du ISP.
The trick is to do the following:
1. Re-flash your router with the lastest dd-wrt firmware (take care as this can brick your router if not performed correctly) refer to the Peacock Thread on ddwrt.com which has all you need to know;
2. subscribe to a DNS resolver site - lots out there (e.g. ibDNS, Tunl, HMA etc); 
3. On your routers basic setup screen, clear all 3 Static DNS boxes (put 0.0.0.0 in them all);
4. Use the new dnsmasq functions of the router to configure the dns servers for all hosts on your network (including ATV3). Make sure "Use DNSMasq for DHCP" and "Use DNSMasq for DNS" are both checked. Under the Services Menu, in the "Additional DNSMasq Options" box
paste the following text, this basically tells your connected devices to use your DNS resolver server (insert your server address in place of aa.bb.cc.dd) for all netflix queries, but Du DNS servers for everything else:

server=/netflix.com/aa.bb.cc.dd
server=94.200.200.200 

5. Go to the Administration Screen, and under Commands, paste in the box the following text, and then press save script button. Copy last empty line also. 

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.65 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.46 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.210 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.176 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.218 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.203 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.22 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80 
DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.24 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80

5. Reboot the router
6. Set all your host devices (including atv3) to automatic IP and DNS assignment, and then reboot them all.
7. Thats it, Netflix finally came up and no errors were returned. Please note that this works for netflix only at the moment, although I suspect a similar line could be inserted in the dnsmasq options box to support hulu activation also, although i've not tried this.

I am certainly no expert in doing this type of thing so I am not really able to answer too many questions, I basically kept trying everything I could think of all weekend, but in the end I got it to work. Hopefully this helps some of you do it too.


----------



## dizzyizzy

sturm said:


> After a lot of trawling through web pages and wikis I finally got Netflix working on my atv3 in Dubai using Du ISP.
> The trick is to do the following:
> 1. Re-flash your router with the lastest dd-wrt firmware (take care as this can brick your router if not performed correctly) refer to the Peacock Thread on ddwrt.com which has all you need to know;
> 2. subscribe to a DNS resolver site - lots out there (e.g. ibDNS, Tunl, HMA etc);
> 3. On your routers basic setup screen, clear all 3 Static DNS boxes (put 0.0.0.0 in them all);
> 4. Use the new dnsmasq functions of the router to configure the dns servers for all hosts on your network (including ATV3). Make sure "Use DNSMasq for DHCP" and "Use DNSMasq for DNS" are both checked. Under the Services Menu, in the "Additional DNSMasq Options" box
> paste the following text, this basically tells your connected devices to use your DNS resolver server (insert your server address in place of aa.bb.cc.dd) for all netflix queries, but Du DNS servers for everything else:
> 
> server=/netflix.com/aa.bb.cc.dd
> server=94.200.200.200
> 
> 5. Go to the Administration Screen, and under Commands, paste in the box the following text, and then press save script button. Copy last empty line also.
> 
> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
> target prot opt source destination
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.65 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.46 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.210 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.176 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.218 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.203 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.22 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.24 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80
> 
> 5. Reboot the router
> 6. Set all your host devices (including atv3) to automatic IP and DNS assignment, and then reboot them all.
> 7. Thats it, Netflix finally came up and no errors were returned. Please note that this works for netflix only at the moment, although I suspect a similar line could be inserted in the dnsmasq options box to support hulu activation also, although i've not tried this.
> 
> I am certainly no expert in doing this type of thing so I am not really able to answer too many questions, I basically kept trying everything I could think of all weekend, but in the end I got it to work. Hopefully this helps some of you do it too.


This sounds super complicated! :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## londonmandan

dizzyizzy said:


> This sounds super complicated! :Cry::Cry::Cry:


That it does lol


----------



## MVM

sturm said:


> After a lot of trawling through web pages and wikis I finally got Netflix working on my atv3 in Dubai using Du ISP.
> The trick is to do the following:
> 1. Re-flash your router with the lastest dd-wrt firmware (take care as this can brick your router if not performed correctly) refer to the Peacock Thread on ddwrt.com which has all you need to know;
> 2. subscribe to a DNS resolver site - lots out there (e.g. ibDNS, Tunl, HMA etc);
> 3. On your routers basic setup screen, clear all 3 Static DNS boxes (put 0.0.0.0 in them all);
> 4. Use the new dnsmasq functions of the router to configure the dns servers for all hosts on your network (including ATV3). Make sure "Use DNSMasq for DHCP" and "Use DNSMasq for DNS" are both checked. Under the Services Menu, in the "Additional DNSMasq Options" box
> paste the following text, this basically tells your connected devices to use your DNS resolver server (insert your server address in place of aa.bb.cc.dd) for all netflix queries, but Du DNS servers for everything else:
> 
> server=/netflix.com/aa.bb.cc.dd
> server=94.200.200.200
> 
> 5. Go to the Administration Screen, and under Commands, paste in the box the following text, and then press save script button. Copy last empty line also.
> 
> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
> target prot opt source destination
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.65 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.46 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.210 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.176 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.218 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.203 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.22 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.24 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80
> 
> 5. Reboot the router
> 6. Set all your host devices (including atv3) to automatic IP and DNS assignment, and then reboot them all.
> 7. Thats it, Netflix finally came up and no errors were returned. Please note that this works for netflix only at the moment, although I suspect a similar line could be inserted in the dnsmasq options box to support hulu activation also, although i've not tried this.
> 
> I am certainly no expert in doing this type of thing so I am not really able to answer too many questions, I basically kept trying everything I could think of all weekend, but in the end I got it to work. Hopefully this helps some of you do it too.


Sturm, you have made my day. Worked perfectly on my Linksys router! Out of interest, what DNS service are you using? Have you managed to get 1080p?


----------



## cmk001

*HULU and Netflix workaround*

New DNS provider need update of your IP whenever it changes. It is possible to automate this update without using your PC. I have seen some apple TV paired with workaround router being sold on dubizzle. May be it is of some help.


----------



## Kurdish

Has anyone got Hulu working with a similar technique? (dnsmasq / routing tables)


----------



## MVM

Kurdish said:


> Has anyone got Hulu working with a similar technique? (dnsmasq / routing tables)


No need for any dnsmasq/routing tables for Hulu. Just set your DNS provider's address on your Apple TV.


----------



## londonmandan

I now use unotelly


----------



## Malbec

londonmandan said:


> I now use unotelly


Does it still work? Are you on DU? According to Unotelly website it doesn't work with DU anymore.


----------



## londonmandan

Malbec said:


> Does it still work? Are you on DU? According to Unotelly website it doesn't work with DU anymore.


I am on DU and I hadn't seen that link as it was only written yesterday, however it says that it has been in progress since Sept 2013 and up until yesterday I have had no issues with anything that I watch. The only thing I have noticed is things like Channel 5 not working on my XBOX One where Channel 4 does or NOW TV not working at all on any iPad. 

I haven't checked anything today as it's too early so I will later. 

They do offer a free trial so try it like I did and see if you have any issues.


----------



## amarje3t

Guys,

Anyone know any professional that would come over and help me with the setup of the router/DNS etc?

I'd love to follow online tutorials and save myself some money but with my shift work, I'm mostly too tired to bother with this and not just slack off on my days off

Thanks.


----------



## nite

The thing that we do not mention combined with a computer and Chromecast ($30 tethering device that streams to TV) works well for some friends.


----------



## MVM

Is anyone having problems with Netlflix or Hulu? Mine appeared to stop working on my Apple TV (with sturn's fix) a few days ago.


----------



## Chocoholic

Reboot your Apple tv - always fixes it when mine goes loopy. Go to do an actual restart,


----------



## BJP

sturm said:


> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
> target prot opt source destination
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.65 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.46 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.210 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.34:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.176 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.8:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.218 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 2.16.218.203 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.22 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.10:80
> DNAT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 92.123.72.24 tcp dpt:80 to:94.201.241.25:80


I know this is from a while ago,

But whats the point of the prerouting do you know? What servers have you redirected from/to there?

I dont find its necessary for netflix, however theres a bunch of problems with dnsmasq and DU I think maybe prerouting would fix.

Thanks


----------



## firth

hello did anyone manage to get an easy solution to this? i have recently bought ATV, and would prefer to watch netflix through this rather than airplay... i have tried using dps i got from my unblock provider.

any help would be much appreciated.


----------

